# Was it your idea to move to Australia or did a friend or family member recommend it?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As more and more people look to move to Australia, it would be interesting to find out whether it was your idea to move to the country or indeed it was recommended by a friend or family member?

The pull towards Australia is now very visible right across the globe as the country continues to grow on the economic front and go from strength to strength with regards to standard of living.


----------

